# Big shot Launcher



## 6sunset6 (Jan 5, 2011)

Has anybody used one of these things. I don't climb and it is too late for me to start. I have a wood lot I poke around in. Have some trees I want to encourage to fall certain ways. Used to climb a ladder, put a line on the tree, cut the first notch, put a strain on the line , and drop it , most of the time right on the line. Don't want to haul the ladder around anymore. How well does that sling shot thing work?
BTW when it is really hairy I hire it out anyway.


----------



## squad143 (Jan 5, 2011)

Works great. It was built for putting a line in trees, wheather you climb them or pull them is up to you. It can put a line higher than any ladder. Pretty easy to use as well.

Now keeping knots out of the zling is another issue.


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 5, 2011)

Its a great tool. Something that will pay for itself very quickly.


----------



## Blazin (Jan 5, 2011)

Heck yeah, great weapon for tree execution without a doubt! I've takin down numerous pesky trees with mine in the last couple years, The last ten 80ft plus white pines next to the house were a breeze, way better than climbing and limb'n the whole way to get a line in. Course it does take some aim with the projectile and notch you cut


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jan 5, 2011)

Works great

Old guys like me prefer to keep our feet on the ground. The Big Shot is a must. It takes patience and practice to use one but you'll get there.

I'd reccommend a couple of weights. I think I have an 8 and 14 ounce weights. The lighter for when you need to go high or want to hand throw. The heavier weight for when you need the weight to fall through hemlock bows, etc.

Take Care


----------



## rwbinbc (Jan 5, 2011)

I bought one for almost $200 for everything, wieghts, line, and the case. I like it alot. It takes alot of throwing the wieght out. It is nice, But You may only need a throwball and line if a ladder worked before. $30 vs. $120 plus. But I love to buy stuff.


----------



## 6sunset6 (Jan 5, 2011)

rwbinbc said:


> I bought one for almost $200 for everything, wieghts, line, and the case. I like it alot. It takes alot of throwing the wieght out. It is nice, But You may only need a throwball and line if a ladder worked before. $30 vs. $120 plus. But I love to buy stuff.


 
Wow Was that new for that price? Where?


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 6, 2011)

best $109.00 my wife ever spent on me......


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree great investment. I have been practicing on red winged black birds:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 6, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> I agree great investment. I have been practicing on red winged black birds:hmm3grin2orange:


so that was you.....


----------



## x SMILEY x (Jan 7, 2011)

first tool out of my truck at almost every job! great investment, get the 2 peice handle setup, much easier to transport!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 8, 2011)

A great tool! 
Just a FYI, It can shoot rocks across the Mississippi! Water Balloons don't work so well! 
Make sure your line is not tangled, watched a guy shoot his up, whole nest went with it! Kinda defeated the purpose! Thought he was going to punch me I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Rftreeman (Jan 8, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> A great tool!
> Just a FYI, It can shoot rocks across the Mississippi! Water Balloons don't work so well!
> *Make sure your line is not tangled, watched a guy shoot his up, whole nest went with it! Kinda defeated the purpose!* Thought he was going to punch me I was laughing so hard!


I keep another shot bag tied to the other end of the line, that keeps that from happening...


----------



## squad143 (Jan 9, 2011)

It shoots golfs balls really far.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that at a certain temp the rubber seems to lose alot of its elasticity? Its almost like at a certain temp. and below, it only wants to shoot halfway. lol Not a big dea, I just keep it in the truck til I'm ready to shoot. More curious than anything I suppose. I think 20 degrees and below it seems to take a nosedive.


----------



## 6sunset6 (Jan 12, 2011)

Since there were so many positive replies I just ordered one. From Sherrill, a sponsor here


----------



## deevo (Jan 12, 2011)

6sunset6 said:


> Since there were so many positive replies I just ordered one. From Sherrill, a sponsor here


 
Good investment and great tool to add to your arsenal! Bought mine from them as well!


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 13, 2011)

The rubber bands that come with it don't last very long. They seem to get cracks in them even when stored in the garage. I replaced them with rubber bands used for spear guns and they work just as well and last longer. Only $5 for a set from the local department store.


----------



## 6sunset6 (Jan 15, 2011)

I got it yesterday. It saved a bucket truck trip already. 1/2 paid for.


----------



## flushcut (Jan 15, 2011)

Koa Man said:


> The rubber bands that come with it don't last very long. They seem to get cracks in them even when stored in the garage. I replaced them with rubber bands used for spear guns and they work just as well and last longer. Only $5 for a set from the local department store.


 
Ok here in WI we don't have spear guns. We all know you work in paradise but really do you have to rub it is when it is 20 degrees or colder outside for months.  BTW let us know how long they last I might order a set.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 15, 2011)

A worthwhile investment. Only limited by your imagination.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 15, 2011)

ropensaddle said:


> I agree great investment. I have been practicing on red winged black birds:hmm3grin2orange:





Works well on neighbours barn roof as well..


----------



## newmexico (Jan 15, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> Has anyone noticed that at a certain temp the rubber seems to lose alot of its elasticity? Its almost like at a certain temp. and below, it only wants to shoot halfway. lol Not a big dea, I just keep it in the truck til I'm ready to shoot. More curious than anything I suppose. I think 20 degrees and below it seems to take a nosedive.



I just got one for Christmas so I'm kinda new to them. I finally got a chance to use it yesterday afternoon and it had been sitting outside in 25 degree Fahrenheit temperatures but still managed to sling a 16 oz through a crotch about 60 feet up (I only got the tree lighting kit from Sherrill, I need to get some smaller weights too I think). I didn't hit it till my third attempt, but I'm pretty new to using it.







View attachment 168468


----------



## Vendetti (Jan 18, 2011)

You can use a wristrocket slick line and 8 ounce bag the 40ish range.


----------

